# I just called to say...........



## Gunner Rodgers (12 Nov 2008)

I just called to say I Love You........... 

No, that can't be right 

What was it......

Yes, I just called to say that a guy has written a fantastic article over on www.MTBE.co.uk and I just want to share it with you, it's about RETRO mtb's and features The Manitou. He's going to be doing monthly articles and I think it's something worth keeping your eye on if your into that scene.
Here's the link:

http://www.mtbe.co.uk/the-wonder-years-f19.html



He really knows his stuff 

Thanks for listening............

Cheerio


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Nov 2008)

We miss you big boy!


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (12 Nov 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> We miss you big boy!







In the words of the inimitable Arthur Askey;

"I thank you, I thank you all"


----------



## yenrod (12 Nov 2008)

Yo - guns'lad ! 

Hows it hangin; MAN ! 

Gimme 5 !


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (12 Nov 2008)

_FIVE

Tuitti Frutti Icey Creamery, Sonni Boyo. 
_


----------



## Gunner Rodgers (13 Nov 2008)

User76 said:


> Did you get the money sorted



I didn't het the chance, plus he had 3 other lads with him and they were all "big" know what I mean, I think 2 of them were tooled up anyway. I'll go back on Tuesday of next week with some back up of my own and get it sorted one way or another.


----------



## Wobbly John (13 Nov 2008)

Gunner!!! 

There's a whole forum on Retro bikes (mainly MTBs)


----------



## yenrod (13 Nov 2008)

Ah Gunner: how i miss the days of merriment on C+......

Onward and upward !



Hope things are fine mate and keep it real lad !


----------



## zimzum42 (14 Nov 2008)

oi, Gunner!!!!!

Can you not give those of us who have remained unfulfilled in your absence some tales of the Teesdale maidens what have gotten rodgered off of you recently?

go on, please!


----------



## Dave5N (17 Nov 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> oi, Gunner!!!!!
> 
> Can you not give those of us who have remained unfulfilled in your absence some tales of the *Teesdale maidens* what have gotten rodgered off of you recently?
> 
> go on, please!




<shudder>


----------

